# A los que tengais negocio o vendedores: ¿Que tal llevais las ventas de Noviembre?



## Pijus Magnificus (8 Nov 2010)

Pues eso hamijos, que en mi negocio llevamos un mes de Noviembre casi nulo.

Me dedico al comercio, y es verdad que tradicionalmente, Noviembre es de los peores, pero este año es que no hay ni gente por la calle. 

Y eso que estamos a primeros de mes que se supone que la gente tiene dinerito fresco


----------



## Paisdemierda (8 Nov 2010)

Pues yo paso por zonas centricas y comerciales a diario, y la verdad, a no ser que en las tiendas vendan solo intangibles, pocas o ninguna bolsas se ven, vamos, que la gente anda poraí lonchafineando como bien puede.

pole.


----------



## Jenniyfer (8 Nov 2010)

Pues qué quieres que te diga?... yo veo los centros comerciales hasta arriba de gente como siempre, y el viernes la carretera llena por el puente...


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Nov 2010)

Joder, si es prontisimo para hacer minimamente balance


----------



## Abeja Asesina (8 Nov 2010)

Fue en Octubre.


----------



## animoso (8 Nov 2010)

En el sector libro para bibliotecas, las ventas son casi nulas y encima nos deben dinero desde el 2007


----------



## hijo (8 Nov 2010)

Yo los centros comerciales y los restaurantes los viernes por la noche los veo a tutiplén. Y si tu comercio no funciona tal vez tengas que reciclarte amigo. 

Porque la cosa no está tan mal como pintan algunos.


----------



## catañol (8 Nov 2010)

PARA MUESTRA UN BOTON...SECTOR ELECTRODOMESTICO.

http://http://www.anfel.org/estadisticas.cfm


CADENAS Y COMERCIOS "COLGANDO DE UN HILO"...SI NO MIRA MEDIAMARKT QUE NO PARA DE HACER PUBLICIDAD EN TV.

:8:

EJEMPLO, FRIGORIFICOS COMBIS, HAN CAIDO UN 29% SOLO EN OCTUBRE......."A LAS BARRICADAS...!!! "


----------



## animoso (8 Nov 2010)

segun Roberto Centeno
Por otro lado, la caída del consumo del comercio minorista en julio, el desplome en las ventas de automóviles de julio y agosto, las ventas de viviendas cuyo ritmo sigue cayendo y el crecimiento imparable del paro hacen temer que las cifras de recaudación de IVA, cuando este impuesto se liquide, presente un frenazo considerable. Es entonces y en meses venideros cuando conoceremos el resultado sobre los ingresos y gastos del Estado de la ecuación, mayor presión fiscal –menor actividad económica– mayor paro, que cualitativamente es muy claro, pero cuantitativamente no lo sabemos. Y eso es crucial: un resultado negativo sería simplemente desastroso, y la mayoría de fiscalistas piensan que será así. Y además aquí estamos hablando solo de la Administración central, y no de la parte más importante, CCAA, Ayuntamientos y Entes públicos de todo tipo y condición, de los que ya hablé la pasada semana.
link El engaño de las cuentas públicas, de Roberto Centeno en El Confidencial at Reggio’s


----------



## Sidartah (8 Nov 2010)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Joder, si es prontisimo para hacer minimamente balance



Los hay tan apuraos que por no llegar a fin de mes y ver el marcador piden la prórroga y los penaltis.


----------



## twetter (8 Nov 2010)

hijo dijo:


> Yo los centros comerciales y los restaurantes los viernes por la noche los veo a tutiplén. Y si tu comercio no funciona tal vez tengas que reciclarte amigo.
> 
> Porque la cosa no está tan mal como pintan algunos.



Tu que eres hijo de las Salgado ? En que método científico te basas ?


----------



## catañol (8 Nov 2010)

Dr.Rhythm dijo:


> Mirando años atrás en la misma página hay que remontar a octubre del 2007 que subió un 1%, desde entonces caída en picado de la facturación.
> :8:



Dr. Rhythm, piense que este tipo de electrodomésticos son los que más margen y estabilidad aportan al comercio. Los mismos datos pero de gama marrón (TV y vídeo) aún dan más pena gracias a la lucha de precios y los fabricantes Coreanos.


----------



## animoso (8 Nov 2010)

el futuro esta en la web tv


----------



## animoso (8 Nov 2010)

mi padre con 78 años piensa que la tv 3d es pillar cacho cuando la tia sale de la tv


----------



## polnet (8 Nov 2010)

Esta tarde fui de compras a un centro comercial en Tenerife (el meridiano) y la verdad que me pregunté de que viven algunas tiendas, también es verdad que es lunes, pero tiendas de ropa, calzado, etc totalmente vacías...


----------



## explorador (8 Nov 2010)

polnet dijo:


> Esta tarde fui de compras a un centro comercial en Tenerife (el meridiano) y la verdad que me pregunté de que viven algunas tiendas, también es verdad que es lunes, pero tiendas de ropa, calzado, etc totalmente vacías...



eso mismo me pregunto yo desde hace 3 años, de que viven algunas tiendas, pero no porque esten vacias los lunes, que lo estan, si no porque siguen vacias, los martes, los miércoles, los jueves, los viernes, los sábados, los domingos e incluso las fiestas de guardar.


----------



## CASPOSO (8 Nov 2010)

pues yo ahora voy mejor que septiembre y octubre , la peña ahora tarda 2 meses en recuperarse de las cervezas a 3 € del chiringuito en Agosto


----------



## animoso (8 Nov 2010)

en Alicante es de escandalo, cada dia cierran comercios pero los qeu quedan se mantien, o sea que se fagocitan


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (8 Nov 2010)

hijo dijo:


> Yo los centros comerciales y los restaurantes los viernes por la noche los veo a tutiplén. Y si tu comercio no funciona tal vez tengas que reciclarte amigo.
> 
> Porque la cosa no está tan mal como pintan algunos.



Tu lo has dicho, los VIERNES POR AL NOCHE, como mucho el sabado tambien.
Intenta mantener un negocio de restauracion con un lleno de un "viernes por la noche". Con eso no cubres alquileres de escandalo ni sueldos.
El que se tiene que reciclar es el consumo, el currante a cuenta ajena y dejarse de tantas pejigaterias y tantas monsergas,que os pasais el dia llorando pero a la que viene un puente todos a esquiar o a la playa y si se tercia llamo a la empresa y digo que me encuentro mal y alargo un dia mas. Y a tirar de VISA claro...

"la cosa no esta tan mal", ¿que eres? ¿funcionata? 

87.037 autónomos menos desde enero de 2009 | Programas de Gestión y Producción Empresarial ERP PYME

Casi 30.000 autónomos menos durante los dos primeros meses de 2010

5.016 autónomos menos en el mes de octubre

vamos sumando...


----------



## explorador (8 Nov 2010)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> "la cosa no esta tan mal", ¿que eres? ¿funcionata?
> 
> ..



cibervoluntario, les han dado la orden que con el cambio de gobierno, habia que hacer horas extras para explicarnos que las cosas no estaban tan mal, que eran cosas nuestras, que las mirabamos con malos ojos::.


----------



## Kazeon (8 Nov 2010)

Yo a los que conozco que funcionan, mas o menos, es por tener el local en propiedad, y funcionan a dientes de sierra, a veces no dan a basto con el curro, otras se pasan horas mirando la calle. Según me dicen es bastante desesperante pues no te puedes hacer un calculo de nada. Por otro lado, locales cerrados a tutiplen, se ven por todos lados con un aspecto fantasmagorico, imagino que son negocios que ya no son viables, o que el dueño pide, como se de uno, por el local 1500 todos los meses, en un pueblo industrial de unos 20.000 habitantes. Lo de siempre.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (8 Nov 2010)

Como ya postee en el de Octubre sobre pequeño comercio, Noviembre empieza enlazando con la dinamica de Octubre, mal, los puentes y los fiestorros, si bien antes repercutia en un pequeño frenazo de dos o tres dias, ahora es de seis o siete como minimo, ¡ a principios de mes!
El paron continua, y en las calles nada o casi nada (a no ser en zonas muy centricas). Muchas, muchisima tarjetas de credito, liquido poco o casi nada. Las compras con lupa y tiquis miquis a porrillo, en busca del chollo o el saldo, mucho listillo con fotocopias de webs en plan "en inglaterra es mas barato" o "en una web americana vale la mitad".
En numeros rojos y sumando, los bancos no perdonan, lo que no se que van a ganar, porque embargar, poco.
Veo que la cosa reventara despues de fiestas, hasta entonces cortinas de humo, elecciones y aguantar lo que sea...

atencion al puente de la Consti, que este año es como el nefasto de hace cuatro años (hoy fiesta , mañana no, pasado si) y la cosa no se levanto hasta el 20 o 22 de diciembre... si ya vamos en bajada sin frenos, eso hara quebrar a mas de uno. las ventas de navidad no cubriran las perdidas de este trimestre.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (8 Nov 2010)

Kazeon dijo:


> Yo a los que conozco que funcionan, mas o menos, es por tener el local en propiedad, y funcionan a dientes de sierra, a veces no dan a basto con el curro, otras se pasan horas mirando la calle. Según me dicen es bastante desesperante pues no te puedes hacer un calculo de nada. Por otro lado, locales cerrados a tutiplen, se ven por todos lados con un aspecto fantasmagorico, imagino que son negocios que ya no son viables, o que el dueño pide, como se de uno, por el local 1500 todos los meses, en un pueblo industrial de unos 20.000 habitantes. Lo de siempre.



En mi zona, estan abandonando negocios sin aviso previo con todo el genero dentro... vamos que cuelgan el local y ni se dignan a ir a recoger el genero o simplemente firmar la renuncia al propietario o administrador de fincas, con el problemon que eso conlleva. bajan persiana y desaparecen, sin mas...


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (9 Nov 2010)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Joder, si es prontisimo para hacer minimamente balance



No, si ya lo sé, es que no recuerdo un principio de mes tan flojo...


----------



## menos_16 (9 Nov 2010)

Taller oficial de vehiculos pesados (camiones) le voy preguntando cada 2 o 3 meses, sin ser pesado pero insistiendo, que ¿como va el negocio?... 
Si que esta notando una bajada apreciable de 1 mes a esta parte.


----------



## Argentium (9 Nov 2010)

Hola a todos, el viernes estuve dando una vuelta por los juzgados de Valencia, los tablones de anuncios de ejecuciones por deudas de todo tipo, a reventar, lo que mas me llamo la atencion fue la cantidad de orden de desahucio por impago del alquiler en locales comerciales, lo nunca visto, por las calles poca gente y poco trafico, locales en traspaso, por todas partes, locales en alquiler, igual, y carteles de pisos en venta, es el sumun, vamos, lo tantas veces anunciado en este foro ya esta aqui, pobre de aquel que este sin los deberes hechos, saludos.


----------



## jorge (9 Nov 2010)

Hola chicos, bideoclú VHS y venta de terrrenos en polaris wol sigue to parao


----------



## Enterao (9 Nov 2010)

.lo que ha pasado es la fase de aparentar que habia el año pasado , ahora todo dios te habla de la crisis...

si hay todavia algun coletazo de consumo es porque la gente esta esperando el famoso rebrote verde ,,necesitan creer que nos recuperaremos y gastan ahorros ..

peor para ellos que comeran piedras el año que viene...


----------



## butricio (9 Nov 2010)

Yo este domingo me permití cenar un bocata con la familia en un local que normalmente tiene afluencia y me daba grima estar alli nosotros solos,ni por la calle habia un alma.


----------



## butricio (9 Nov 2010)

animoso dijo:


> mi padre con 78 años piensa que la tv 3d es pillar cacho cuando la tia sale de la tv



Si señor,el porno 3D promete mas que la TDT ,el HD y la PS4 juntos.


----------



## Deudor (9 Nov 2010)

Ahora to er mundo a aguantar hasta navidad.


----------



## Vercingetorix (9 Nov 2010)

Nosotros ya casi vendemos unicamente los productos de menos valor.

La idea de copiar a Dealextreme y poner los gastos de envio gratis por Correos haciendo el pago por adelantado nos esta salvando un poco, pero vamos, como no mejore para navidades... mal andamos


----------



## iases (9 Nov 2010)

Todos los años a principios de noviembre organizamos una cena entre un grupo de compañeros de trabajo, la verdad es que son bastante finos y solemos dejarnos un buen pico esa noche. A lo que vamos, hace dos años se empeñaron en ir a una conocida marisqueria (no somos sindicalistas, que os veo venir) y llamamos para reservar , la respuesta fue que no tenían sitio. Este año, reservando con antelación, hemos ido y la sorpresa ha sido que eramos la única mesa llena en todo el local (unas 60 plazas) y era viernes noche. Nos cobraron bastante, pero si esa ocupación es la normal no creo que aguanten mucho.


----------



## notengodeudas (9 Nov 2010)

en una firma de lujo cuyo nombre no viene a cuento ,pero tenéis que fiaros de mi palabra, lleva más de un 5% anual y el mes de noviembre también está en positivo, todo respecto al mismo período un año atrás.

La gente con dinero lo sigue teniendo, hamijos. Y ahora tiene más, pero se detecta un mayor deseo de no ostentar tanto la marca, por si acaso atraes miradas indebidas.

Es mi crónica al servicio de la burguesía, hamijos


----------



## ASAKOPACO (9 Nov 2010)

Mi sector,restauración en centros comerciales,de lunes a viernes fatal,el sábado se anima un poco.
Durante esta crisis hemos percibido una caida importante de las ventas sobretodo entre semana,en cambio los sábados la reducción no ha sido tan grande.

No caigamos en el error de equiparar la afluencia en los centros comerciales con consumo.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (9 Nov 2010)

notengodeudas dijo:


> en una firma de lujo cuyo nombre no viene a cuento ,pero tenéis que fiaros de mi palabra, lleva más de un 5% anual y el mes de noviembre también está en positivo, todo respecto al mismo período un año atrás.
> 
> La gente con dinero lo sigue teniendo, hamijos. Y ahora tiene más, pero se detecta un mayor deseo de no ostentar tanto la marca, por si acaso atraes miradas indebidas.
> 
> Es mi crónica al servicio de la burguesía, hamijos



Si claro, te pongo el ejemplo de mi casero.
Propietario de tres fincas en barcelona capital de 40 y pico vecinos cada una, alquileres entre 700 y 1400 euros al mes y "no tiene para cubrir gastos ".
Si no hace correr el dinero, pues mal vamos, Y de estos hay unos cuantos con un bancolchon bastante abultadito.
Como dice el del colmado de la esquina: que todo lo que gane se lo gaste en medicos ::


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Nov 2010)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Si claro, te pongo el ejemplo de mi casero.
> Propietario de tres fincas en barcelona capital de 40 y pico vecinos cada una, alquileres entre 700 y 1400 euros al mes y "no tiene para cubrir gastos ".
> Si no hace correr el dinero, pues mal vamos, Y de estos hay unos cuantos con un bancolchon bastante abultadito.
> Como dice el del colmado de la esquina: que todo lo que gane se lo gaste en medicos ::



Una cosa es el mercado lujo que se mantiene estable en las crisis y otras es un propietario con infinidad de viviendas alquiladas por cuatro pelas para alguien de pasta, 700 euros es un alquiler popular digamos, 5000 euros es un alquiler de lujo, diferenciemos.

De todas formas agradezco tu ejemplo, la crisis se esta notando, la morosidad sube y la gente cada dia le cuesta mas llegar a fin de mes o cobrar.


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Nov 2010)

!Arriba! Seguid informando.


----------



## JOF (9 Nov 2010)

En mi ex-empresa el mes de Octubre ha sido pesimo, y el de Noviembre se presenta peor con 10 dias que llevamos.


----------



## kunk (10 Nov 2010)

La empresa familiar facturando en máximos absolutos, pero no batiendo records año a año como solía.


----------



## dj-mesa (10 Nov 2010)

polnet dijo:


> Esta tarde fui de compras a un centro comercial en Tenerife (el meridiano) y la verdad que me pregunté de que viven algunas tiendas, también es verdad que es lunes, pero tiendas de ropa, calzado, etc totalmente vacías...



yo tambien fui a ese Meridiano, y note que mucha gente esta paseando, mirando, pero bolsas en la mano, 1 o ninguna


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (13 Nov 2010)

Enterao dijo:


> .lo que ha pasado es la fase de aparentar que habia el año pasado , ahora todo dios te habla de la crisis...
> 
> si hay todavia algun coletazo de consumo es porque la gente esta esperando el famoso rebrote verde ,,necesitan creer que nos recuperaremos y gastan ahorros ..
> 
> peor para ellos que comeran piedras el año que viene...




Eso, y que antes había mucha gente que aún no era consciente de la crisis... Los de "las terracitas siguen llenas" cada vez son menos.

A mediados de mes que estamos ya, nuestras ventas siguen flojas, y hablando con mucha gente de diversos sectores, creo que en Noviembre, el parón del consumo debe estar siendo de la hostia


----------



## Diek (13 Nov 2010)

La cuestion es que la gente que tiene trabajo, sigue gastando casi igual...los que estan jodidos son los que estan en paro o en la cuerda floja...


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Nov 2010)

Pijus Magnificus dijo:


> Eso, y que antes había mucha gente que aún no era consciente de la crisis... Los de "las terracitas siguen llenas" cada vez son menos.
> 
> A mediados de mes que estamos ya, nuestras ventas siguen flojas, y hablando con mucha gente de diversos sectores, creo que en Noviembre, el parón del consumo debe estar siendo de la hostia



Joder tío que estamos en Noviembre.


----------



## fran.xx (13 Nov 2010)

Pues este año a los funcis les quitan la mitad de la paga extra asi que se notara un buen bajón a las compras de Navidad, yo ya he comprado los Reyes de los niños porque no puedo dejarlo ya para comprarlo todo con la paga extra asi que siendo previsor voy comprando con antelación. Por cierto, ahora que cobro menos ahorro mas que antes, esto de leer todos los dias este foro me esta emparanoiando, ¿sera grave doctor? :rolleye:


----------



## Desencantado (13 Nov 2010)

"*Ventas de Noviembre*" es un oxímoron.


----------



## Ignatius (13 Nov 2010)

Desde verano a ahora he reducido el consumo más de 250e al mes. Ahora pago cuatro veces menos de móvil, la mitad de internet, cinco menos de tabaco... Y ya ni recuerdo la última vez que salí por ahí a cenar o al cine. Si salgo de copas, me tomo una cerveza por local, así que lo mismo me tomo dos o tres. La cesta de la compra se ha reducido a alimentos básicos de marcas blancas, con lo que gasto la mitad. Y la cosa es que mi pareja, que gana más que yo, hace lo mismo, ante las bajadas de sueldo y la incertidumbre. Entre los dos, gastamos mensualmente 500 o 600e menos. Y este año no hay reyes magos. De hecho, ese día ni iré a casa de mis padres, por si a alguien se le ocurre aparecer con algo para mí. 
Lo que no puedo hacer es gastar un dinero que no se si dentro de dos meses necesitaré por una nueva bajada de sueldo.


----------



## marcos.j. (13 Nov 2010)

Ignatius dijo:


> Desde verano a ahora he reducido el consumo más de 250e al mes. Ahora pago cuatro veces menos de móvil, la mitad de internet, cinco menos de tabaco... Y ya ni recuerdo la última vez que salí por ahí a cenar o al cine. Si salgo de copas, me tomo una cerveza por local, así que lo mismo me tomo dos o tres. La cesta de la compra se ha reducido a alimentos básicos de marcas blancas, con lo que gasto la mitad. Y la cosa es que mi pareja, que gana más que yo, hace lo mismo, ante las bajadas de sueldo y la incertidumbre. Entre los dos, gastamos mensualmente 500 o 600e menos. Y este año no hay reyes magos. De hecho, ese día ni iré a casa de mis padres, por si a alguien se le ocurre aparecer con algo para mí.
> Lo que no puedo hacer es gastar un dinero que no se si dentro de dos meses necesitaré por una nueva bajada de sueldo.



Lo mismo, compañero 
Además, el cafetillo de 20 minutos ha sido sustituido por aguachirri de máquina.
Lo siento por todas las cafeterías de la zona, que son todo edificios oficiales, pero me da que a la próxima bajada de sueldo se quedan totalmente vacías.

También he reducido consumo en casi todo, más o menos lo mismo que tú.
Me está costando mucho lo del tabaco, pero es un gasto tonto dónde los haya, a ver si lo consigo..


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (13 Nov 2010)

Diek dijo:


> La cuestion es que la gente que tiene trabajo, sigue gastando casi igual...los que estan jodidos son los que estan en paro o en la cuerda floja...



No lo creo. La gente con trabajo está en plan lonchafinista extremo. Los malls se llenan los findes de gente que va a pasear, aprovechar los locales climatizados, ver luces de colores y escuchar música de ambiente. Pero comprar, lo que se dice comprar, poco o nada.

La población ocupada sabe que estamos pasando por un campo de minas laboral. Han visto muchos compañeros pisar una y perder el trabajo, y nunca saben qué es lo que les deparará su próximo paso. Hay que ahorrar para sobrevivir.

En mi sector noviembre ha empezado muy mal, el peor del año, pero puede ser debido a que en Madrid hemos tenido dos puentes en dos semanas. Podemos decir que el año ha acabado, queda el puente de la Constitución y las Navidades. Ni para pagar la extra tienen los jefes.


----------



## Libertaria (13 Nov 2010)

La austeridad es lo que tiene, mal vives, en una sociedad en la que la precariedad y la desconfianza han hecho mella.
Yo no arriesgok, tú no arriesgas, no consumimos (porque no podemos, porque vamos sacando la lengua, el dia 10 de cada mes), quedan 20 dias para cobrar de nuevo ( ¿sin sobresaltos?, pero si yo que soy una persona austera de nacimiento, que los gastos son los imprescindiblemente necesarios, no llega ni a mitad de mes, lo lamento, por aquellos que serán despedidos por mi culpa, por que no puedo comprarles un coche nuevo, una mesa nueva, o un mocho nuevo. Lo lamento de veras. Quejas, al maestro armero.


----------



## JMK (13 Nov 2010)

Zona de Marbiella. 

Noviembre ha empezado mal, y supongo que irá a peor, ya que esa es la tendencia que va siguiendo todos los meses.

Por otro lado, comentarios de mi cuñado representante: lleva todo lo que va de mes sin vender lo suficiente para cubrir siquiera los gastos diarios, pocos pedidos y de poca cantidad, eso teniendo en cuenta que noviembre (por la cercanía de las fiestas) en su sector (regalo y decoración) suele ser fuerte en pedidos pues da idea de que las tiendas que continúan abiertas no reponen, o bien porque no tienen confianza en que se vaya a vender o bien porque tienen mucho stock sin salir.


----------



## Libertaria (13 Nov 2010)

JMK dijo:


> Zona de Marbiella.
> 
> Noviembre ha empezado mal, y supongo que irá a peor, ya que esa es la tendencia que va siguiendo todos los meses.
> 
> Por otro lado, comentarios de mi cuñado representante: lleva todo lo que va de mes sin vender lo suficiente para cubrir siquiera los gastos diarios, pocos pedidos y de poca cantidad, eso teniendo en cuenta que noviembre (por la cercanía de las fiestas) en su sector (regalo y decoración) suele ser fuerte en pedidos pues da idea de que las tiendas que continúan abiertas no reponen, o bien porque no tienen confianza en que se vaya a vender o bien porque tienen mucho stock sin salir.



¿Tiendas de regalos? eso es un lujo ya al alcance de muy pocos
Le auguro un mal futuro, inmediato


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Nov 2010)

Yo tengo muy claro que si siguen los que mandan con el mantra de bajar sueldos, nos vamos a pegar navajazos, hay que reducir el gasto público y el número de empleados públicos pero nunca sus sueldos, porque asi, cada vez va a gastar menos gente. La cosa está jodida.


----------



## Libertaria (13 Nov 2010)

Parece que alguien entiende que bajar los sueldos, lleva al no-consumo...


----------



## JMK (13 Nov 2010)

Libertaria dijo:


> ¿Tiendas de regalos? eso es un lujo ya al alcance de muy pocos
> Le auguro un mal futuro, inmediato



Bueno, eso es relativo, a mi cuñado dentro de lo que cabe (y para lo que hablo con otros representantes) no le va mal. Es cierto que Noviembre está siendo muy preocupante (según él) pero sin embargo en una Feria (creo que el mes pasado en Madrid) de las últimas facturaron bastante ya que lleva varias casas, y alguna esta yendo muy bien, eso sí, ya me comentó también que había otros stands que daba pena verlos. 

Así que pasará como siempre, habrá empresas dentro de ese sector que aguanten y que se irán comiendo un trozo de pastel suficiente para no morir de hambre. Y con las tiendas pasará tres cuartos de lo mismo. 

Resumiendo, que supongo que aguantará el tirón, como todos.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Nov 2010)

Ignatius dijo:


> Desde verano a ahora he reducido el consumo más de 250e al mes. Ahora pago cuatro veces menos de móvil, la mitad de internet, cinco menos de tabaco... Y ya ni recuerdo la última vez que salí por ahí a cenar o al cine. Si salgo de copas, me tomo una cerveza por local, así que lo mismo me tomo dos o tres. La cesta de la compra se ha reducido a alimentos básicos de marcas blancas, con lo que gasto la mitad. Y la cosa es que mi pareja, que gana más que yo, hace lo mismo, ante las bajadas de sueldo y la incertidumbre. Entre los dos, gastamos mensualmente 500 o 600e menos. Y este año no hay reyes magos. De hecho, ese día ni iré a casa de mis padres, por si a alguien se le ocurre aparecer con algo para mí.
> Lo que no puedo hacer es gastar un dinero que no se si dentro de dos meses necesitaré por una nueva bajada de sueldo.



No me fastidie, Sr. Really. Está usted sugiriendo que hay que comprar únicamente lo que realmente se necesita?

Qué osadía! Cuánto atrevimiento! A dónde vamos a llegar!


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Nov 2010)

Diek dijo:


> La cuestion es que la gente que tiene trabajo, sigue gastando casi igual...los que estan jodidos son los que estan en paro o en la cuerda floja...



Supongo que los funcionarios con salarios más bajos, también habrán reducido su consumo.


----------



## Ignatius (14 Nov 2010)

Os voy a contar una cosa que no la he contado antes porque suena a chiste.
Tengo un compañero, funcionario, auxiliar administrativo, sí, de los que aún no tiene trienios, soltero sin hijos (máxima retención), en definitiva, de los de 900 euros justitos netos al mes, que cuando sale de casa tira los magnetotérmicos del cuadro de luces (menos el del frigo) por si hubiera algo encendido que gastara luz. Dice que lo nota, que gasta unos euros menos en cada factura.
Si llega a eso, imaginad lo que puede gastar este chaval. Ni en cafés, se trae de casa un actimel de esos, marca blanca.
Y yo que me consideraba ahorrador y lonchafinista....
Y yo voy camino de eso. Consumo cero. Ahorro todo lo ahorrable. Y no me cuesta trabajo. Porque me he dado cuenta que soy igual de feliz si mi compra cuesta la mitad y solo lleva marcas blancas, y si me comunico con mis amigos por correo electrónico y dejo el móvil quietecico. Que me suda la polla cenar fuera que cenar unos espaguetis y ver una peli.
Que me bajan el sueldo, pues sanseacabó al consumo.
A tomar por culo. Se han acabado los cumpleaños, los reyes magos, hasta las rebajas no van a existir.
Recuerdo cuando vivía de estudiante, con menos dinero vivía, y lo recuerdo como una época feliz.
Señores, ¿quieren bajarme más el sueldo? Pues bájenmelo hombre, bájenmelo. Creo que todavía tengo margen de contracción de consumo, seguro que puedo dejar de gastar 40 ó 50 euros más al mes, ya me inventaré algo. Al final uno se da cuenta de hasta que nivel puede ser accesorio algo. En esta sociedad de consumo, que nos dice que tenemos que tener por cojones coche, móvil, internet, y beber coca cola.
Claro, que también hay que ver una cosa.
Yo vengo de la empresa privada, cuatro años tragando mierda, pero mierda pura, con un grandísimo perjucio para el desarrollo de mi vida personal, familiar, académica. Sólo por el hecho de tener la tarde libre, sabiendo de donde vengo, trabajo con ganas, por lo mucho que valoro eso, y os puedo jurar y me da igual lo que penséis, que trabajo igual de duro que cuando trabajaba de ingeniero en la privada, con un jefe subnormal profundo que miraba con lupa mi trabajo y un horario de esclavo, ganando 600 euros más.
Pero si voy a ganar únicamente para cubrir los gastos de gasolina, para eso me quedo en mi casa.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (15 Nov 2010)

Pues yo hoy mismo le he dicho a mi mujer que, a pesar de que en mi barrio habían cerrado en estos tres últimos años el 50% de los negocios. (desde panaderías, a tiendas de juguetes o restaurantes), llevo un par de meses que me sorprende gratamente haber visto como se abren dos cafeterías, una tienda de salazones, una academia...
Me da la impresión de que la gente se está empezando a dar cuenta de que no van a encontrar trabajo, se están liando la manta a la cabeza y están emprendiendo (no se si con la capitalización del paro o a base de créditos).
Espero que tengan suerte, porque mi barrio en Alicante se estaba convirtiendo en el escenario de una película de zombies, y eso que está a cinco minutos del corte inglés.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Nov 2010)

JMK dijo:


> Zona de Marbiella.
> 
> Noviembre ha empezado mal, y supongo que irá a peor, ya que esa es la tendencia que va siguiendo todos los meses.
> 
> Por otro lado, comentarios de mi cuñado representante: lleva todo lo que va de mes sin vender lo suficiente para cubrir siquiera los gastos diarios, pocos pedidos y de poca cantidad, eso teniendo en cuenta que noviembre (por la cercanía de las fiestas) en su sector (regalo y decoración) suele ser fuerte en pedidos pues da idea de que las tiendas que continúan abiertas no reponen, o bien porque no tienen confianza en que se vaya a vender o bien porque tienen mucho stock sin salir.



El año pasado, hablando con un comerciante de un todo100 (no chino) me comentaba que no iba a comprar practicamente nada para la campaña de navidad (papanoeles, cintas decorativas, espumillon, figuritas...), que esperaba hacer la campaña completa con lo que le habia sobrado del año precedente, que tambien fue malo, al acabar la campaña todavia tuvo mucha mercancia que recoger y almacenar, espero y deseo que este año tenga que comprar algo.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (15 Nov 2010)

Ignatius dijo:


> Os voy a contar una cosa que no la he contado antes porque suena a chiste.
> Tengo un compañero, funcionario, auxiliar administrativo, sí, de los que aún no tiene trienios, soltero sin hijos (máxima retención), en definitiva, de los de 900 euros justitos netos al mes, que cuando sale de casa tira los magnetotérmicos del cuadro de luces (menos el del frigo) por si hubiera algo encendido que gastara luz. Dice que lo nota, que gasta unos euros menos en cada factura.
> Si llega a eso, imaginad lo que puede gastar este chaval. Ni en cafés, se trae de casa un actimel de esos, marca blanca.
> Y yo que me consideraba ahorrador y lonchafinista....
> ...



Lo chungo de todo esto es que si toda la gente hiciera lo que usted, NADIE tendría trabajo. Su actitud es la misma que la de alguien que tiene dos dedos de frente y ni se plantea tomarse un cubata en la discoteca, porque cuesta ocho euros. Su conducta es bastante comprensible, pero si todo el mundo la sigue, la discoteca cierra. Ya sabemos, aquello de, o los vendo o se los regalo al banco. Aquí prefieren cerrar o destruir stock (como en las cosechas) que bajar los precios. 

Yo creo que debemos realizar un consumo responsable, pero no comparto que debamos de privarnos de hacer o comprar cosas de nuestro gusto, porque por esta vida solo vamos a pasar una vez, y ahora vienen unos tiempos muy malos, en los que por tener más papelitos de colores que el que se sienta a tu vera en la hoguera no te va a salvar el culo. Viendo por donde parece que van a ir los tiros, más vale disfrutar la vida que jactarse de no salir a cenar fuera en meses...


----------



## cthulhu (15 Nov 2010)

> Yo creo que debemos realizar un consumo responsable, pero no comparto que debamos de privarnos de hacer o comprar cosas de nuestro gusto, porque por esta vida solo vamos a pasar una vez, y ahora vienen unos tiempos muy malos, en los que por tener más papelitos de colores que el que se sienta a tu vera en la hoguera no te va a salvar el culo. Viendo por donde parece que van a ir los tiros, más vale disfrutar la vida que jactarse de no salir a cenar fuera en meses...



Me temo que vas a tener razón, que los ahorros y el privarse de todo para conseguir más papelitos va a ser un error. Los del carpe diem y el porqueyolovalgo por lo menos lo llevan disfrutado, los del lonchafinismo extremo ni lo han disfrutado ni lo disfrutarán.

El término medio siempre es el mejor, si te puedes permitir darte un homenaje, dátelo no seas ni un miserable ni un suicida económico.


----------



## devest (15 Nov 2010)

Tiempo de alimentación en mercado de abastos de Málaga. 20-30% más de ventas que en el verano, pero no sirve de mucho comparar con el verano ya que todos los años se vende más en este comercio con la llegada del frío.

El verano de 2010 ha sido bastante peor que el de 2009. Diría que un 15-20% menos de ventas, aunque ahora mismo no tengo ese informe delante.

Este mes de octubre-noviembre mismas ventas que el otoño-invierno anterior. Alguna semana hemos estado por debajo, algunas por encima. Eso sí, seguimos un 20% por debajo de 2007, año de mayores ventas.

Como el verano fue peor y en otoño igualamos, pues podríamos decir que el negocio de está recuperando.


----------



## Gavilan1973-borrado (15 Nov 2010)

Yo los meses malos los pase en septiembre y octubre, ahora en noviembre se ha recuperado algo el negocio pero se nota que la gente mira muchisimo el dinero y te piden presupuestos para todo.

Un saludo


----------



## Pepinho (15 Nov 2010)

Entre el Hayuntamiento, la diputa y el gobierno, se han comido todo. No se si podré encender la estufa en invierno. 
Me acuerdo de mi abuela que repetía: Me quiero morir para dejar de sufrir y descansar en paz".
70 años despues, estamos peor. 
¡Así revienten todos los que han diseñado esta mierda¡


----------



## flanagan (15 Nov 2010)

Yo como consumidor os comento.

He estado, por motivos que no vienen al caso, dos tardes en dos centros comerciales distintos en este fin de semana y si mucho mirar y eso pero lo único que hemos comprado ha sido un bote de 4 litros de lejía en un mercadona.
Solo compro en tienda física productos de primera necesidad (alimentación, limpieza, medicamentos, etc...) y todo lo que se pueden considerar bienes de consumo o "caprichos", etc.. los pillo via internet, amazon, ebay o foros de segunda mano. Y ya estoy llegando a la fase de que no es que compre cosas en tiendas online españolas o europedas, es que ya directamente a China.

Y si, en el negocio en el que soy empleado no es que se venda poco, es que no entra gente...


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (15 Nov 2010)

El Conde Pufo dijo:


> Pues yo hoy mismo le he dicho a mi mujer que, a pesar de que en mi barrio habían cerrado en estos tres últimos años el 50% de los negocios. (desde panaderías, a tiendas de juguetes o restaurantes), llevo un par de meses que me sorprende gratamente haber visto como se abren dos cafeterías, una tienda de salazones, una academia...
> Me da la impresión de que la gente se está empezando a dar cuenta de que no van a encontrar trabajo, se están liando la manta a la cabeza y están emprendiendo (no se si con la capitalización del paro o a base de créditos).
> Espero que tengan suerte, porque mi barrio en Alicante se estaba convirtiendo en el escenario de una película de zombies, y eso que está a cinco minutos del corte inglés.



Hostias, si somos vecinos!!! Yo vivo en la Calle Italia.

Lo triste es que cierran un bar y a dos portales abren otro. Es una huida hacia delante de la gente que se queda en paro, tambien conozco casos de gente que esta abriendo "negocios" por que el suyo le va mal y quieren probar otra cosa, ahora pasaran de tener un agujero a tener dos.

El único negocio que va viento en popa es el Cash and Converters, mis amigos y yo le llamamos la "narcosala" por la cola de yonkis que hay siempre a la entrada.


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (15 Nov 2010)

flanagan dijo:


> Y si, en el negocio en el que soy empleado no es que se venda poco, es que no entra gente...



Es que ese es el problema del comercio, no entra la gente ni a mirar, es que no hay gente por la calle.

Y eso que en nuestro negocio vendemos cosas de cierto precio. Enfrente nuestra pusieron hace unos meses una zapatería enorme. Una cadena que tiene precios bastante buenos. No llevan ni un año abiertos y ya han pasado de tener 4 empleadas a tener 2.


----------



## SnakePlissken (15 Nov 2010)

Por trabajo me suelo menear bastante por ahi o al menos comentar con gente de otros lugares.

Este fin de semana andaba por Malaga, el domingo por la tarde estuve por un centro comercial (Plaza Mayor creo que se llama) en el que, por casualidad, estuve el año pasado tambien (por estas fechas ademas).

La diferencia era evidente.

Año 2009. Zona de restauracion llena. Pista de patinaje sobre hielo en activo. Zona comercial cerrada (festivo).
Año 2010. Zona de restaurancion tirando a vacia. Pista de patinaje sobre hielo en deshielo. Zona comercial locales abiertos (festivo).

Yo me quede ... WTF! ¿Un domingo? ¿En un CC en Malaga tiendas abiertas?
Total, me arrime y... el 40% de ellas mostraba hermosos carteles de "liquidacion" / "rebajado 70%" y cosas asi.... me da a mi que muchas de esas no llegan a navidad.

Un Saludo.


----------



## rem777 (15 Nov 2010)

Asesoría de empresas de Valencia.

*DE PENA.*


...y empeorando.


----------



## BILU (15 Nov 2010)

rem777 dijo:


> Asesoría de empresas de Valencia.
> 
> *DE PENA.*
> 
> ...



No es de extrañar... cada vez quedan menos...


----------



## Paikan (15 Nov 2010)

Pues yo cobro los días 11, y cada vez menos, y tengo el listado de vencimientos de facturas hasta el 10 de diciembre, y es 200 euros menos de la pasta que tengo en el banco. Cierto que hago algo de caja, pero lo justo para pagar seguros sociales y empleada, así que hasta el 11 de diciembre, lonchafinista a lo bestia. 
Y los reyes, no me va a quedar más remedio que sacrificarlos.
Puto ZP.


----------



## mansssani (15 Nov 2010)

Diek dijo:


> La cuestion es que la gente que tiene trabajo, sigue gastando casi igual...los que estan jodidos son los que estan en paro o en la cuerda floja...



Y más nos vale que sigan gastando igual, porque no hay mayor peligro que el consumo lonchafinista.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (15 Nov 2010)

Ignatius dijo:


> Os voy a contar una cosa que no la he contado antes porque suena a chiste.
> Tengo un compañero, funcionario, auxiliar administrativo, sí, de los que aún no tiene trienios, soltero sin hijos (máxima retención), en definitiva, de los de 900 euros justitos netos al mes, que cuando sale de casa tira los magnetotérmicos del cuadro de luces (menos el del frigo) por si hubiera algo encendido que gastara luz. Dice que lo nota, que gasta unos euros menos en cada factura.
> Si llega a eso, imaginad lo que puede gastar este chaval. Ni en cafés, se trae de casa un actimel de esos, marca blanca.
> Y yo que me consideraba ahorrador y lonchafinista....
> ...



Me siento identificado al cien por cien con tu postura, y sobre todo con la postura de tu compañero, pues mi caso es idéntico.

Desde luego todo lo que me han reducido en mi nómina yo ya lo he reducido en el consumo, hasta el extremo de ir en bici al curro durante varios meses...unos 45 euros de ahorro al mes, sin contar el ahorro en salud. Y ya estoy mirando en qué puedo reducir el consumo para compensar el rebajón en la paga extra.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (15 Nov 2010)

mansssani dijo:


> Y más nos vale que sigan gastando igual, porque no hay mayor peligro que el consumo lonchafinista.



Que yo tengo trabajo y no puedo consumir más que lo esencial oiga, que la nómina en Madrid no da más que para sobrevivir!

En una calle paralela a aquella en la que está mi casa ya hay 3 concesionarios de coches cerrados (estaban adyacentes, pared con pared): uno de Ford, otro de Seat y otro que ya ni me acuerdo de quien era.


----------



## huever (15 Nov 2010)

En mi empresa, hace 4 años concursábamos de media 15 candidaturas entre empresasy UTES...con bajas medias entorno al 18-20%; hoy tenemos una media de 70 candidaturas, con bajas medias del 35%...intrusismo por todos los lados y adjudicaciones que salen en los periódicos por prevaricación, y demases.
Hace 4 años teníamos una deuda pública (clientes públicos que no pagan) de unos 12 millones; ahora vamos a más de 22 sin contar intereses por demora y %por gestión de cobro. Hace 4 años la deuda privada con la empresa ascendía a 1 millon de euros; hoy estamos en 6 millones. Las empresas no cumplen la ley de morosidad, la administración aun menos.
No trabajamos ya para ayuntamientos ni CCAA a no ser que vengan subvencionadas por la UE, o sean consorcios con capital asegurado.
un 20% de los técnicos están pendientes de un hilo, otro 20% se están pateando españa intentando vender, y el resto currrando como nunca para sacar a flote esta mierda de situación.

Gracias, solo gracias, a que tenemos varias patentes y un dpto en I+D potente, seguimos en la pomada.

Pero mes a mes, vemos los que tenemos lectura de los números, que se acerca el día D de inicio de Despidos, y el día C de Cierre como esto no cambie.


----------



## foreskin (16 Nov 2010)

Pues tengo que decir que por Bilbao no noto absolutamente nada. Pero nada.


----------



## Chupoptero (16 Nov 2010)

Estamos volviendo a la época de nuestros padres, trabajando el que pueda para tener lo imprescindible y ahorrando para pagar la hipoteca lo antes posible. Lo de salir a cenar todas las semanas, un lujo. 

Nada nuevo en el horizonte, la historia se repite para llevarnos al punto de partida. Algo muy sano que esta sociedad estaba pidiendo a gritos.
Quitando el drama del paro a niveles insostenibles con unos endeudamientos desorbitados, esta crisis traerá recuerdos pasados, las familias ahorrando todo el año para disfrutar de unas humildes vacaciones y el coche que tire 20 años.

Y los que podemos mantener el antiguo tren de vida nos retraemos para cuando llegue el día de poder comprar una vivienda a un precio digno sin condenarnos el resto de nuestras vidas, porque el resto de cosas, simplemente son prescindibles.

Hemos pasado del ser al tener, del tener al deber y volveremos al ser de nuevo, valorando los pequeños lujos.

Consumir hay que consumir para que el dinero circule, pero por favor, con responsabilidad y a unos precios razonables, que nos hemos subido un poco a la parra (hablo mas que nada de la hostelería).


----------



## Garrafón (16 Nov 2010)

Miércoles día tres, cenando en una bocatería de Burgos con otros cinco clientes cuando normalmente suele haber mas de 20.
-¿qué pasa que no hay ni dios?.
-estamos a finales de mes.
-¿cómo a finales?, estamos a tres.
-pues eso, uno primeros, dos mediados y tres finales.

Esto me lo dijo el dueño del bar, al menos se lo toma con humor.


----------



## mol (16 Nov 2010)

Chupoptero dijo:


> Estamos volviendo a la época de nuestros padres, trabajando el que pueda para tener lo imprescindible y ahorrando para pagar la hipoteca lo antes posible. Lo de salir a cenar todas las semanas, un lujo.
> 
> Nada nuevo en el horizonte, la historia se repite para llevarnos al punto de partida. Algo muy sano que esta sociedad estaba pidiendo a gritos.
> Quitando el drama del paro a niveles insostenibles con unos endeudamientos desorbitados, esta crisis traerá recuerdos pasados, las familias ahorrando todo el año para disfrutar de unas humildes vacaciones y el coche que tire 20 años.
> ...




Muy bien, si todo eso muchos lo sabemos pero, ¿qué hacemos con todos aquellos/as que estan/estamos dentro del actual sistema y si volvemos a épocas pasadas no van a poder ser recolocados en el sistema? ¿Mueren?

Sabrás de sobra lo dramático que será para este sistema actual que, de nuevo, mantengamos el coche unos 15-20 años, como antiguamente...

Estamos jodidos


----------



## mol (16 Nov 2010)

la falacia del sistema actual, por los aires todos


----------



## DonPimpon (16 Nov 2010)

En mi empresa han empezado los recortes a saco.

Para empezar, no viaja ni dios, y todo lo que se compre tiene que pasar por el visto bueno de los alemanes...

(estoy en una gran empresa aeronáutica situada al sur de Getafe)


----------



## pirricos (16 Nov 2010)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho, los VIERNES POR AL NOCHE, como mucho el sabado tambien.
> Intenta mantener un negocio de restauracion con un lleno de un "viernes por la noche". Con eso no cubres alquileres de escandalo ni sueldos.
> El que se tiene que reciclar es el consumo, el currante a cuenta ajena y dejarse de tantas pejigaterias y tantas monsergas,que os pasais el dia llorando pero a la que viene un puente todos a esquiar o a la playa y si se tercia llamo a la empresa y digo que me encuentro mal y alargo un dia mas. Y a tirar de VISA claro...
> 
> ...



Oye, sin faltar, que yo soy funcionata y está la cosa muy jodida. El otro día fui a un bar a comprarme un bocata para comer y de 8 ó 10 mesas, había 2 ocupadas. Las cocineras en la barra con los 2 camareros, charlando.

Al volver, en el bar de al lado, de 14 ó 16 mesas... había 1 ocupada.

Eso sí, en la esquina de enfrente, restaurante de lujazo (mercedes, audis, porches, bmw en la puerta a diario) y cola para entrar.

¿alguien lo entiende?


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2010)

la gente q tiene mucho dinero sigue gastando...


----------



## euriborfree (16 Nov 2010)

pirricos dijo:


> Oye, sin faltar, que yo soy funcionata y está la cosa muy jodida. El otro día fui a un bar a comprarme un bocata para comer y de 8 ó 10 mesas, había 2 ocupadas. Las cocineras en la barra con los 2 camareros, charlando.
> 
> Al volver, en el bar de al lado, de 14 ó 16 mesas... había 1 ocupada.
> 
> ...



Los ricos, aunque ganen un 10% menos, siguen teniendo de sobra.

Sin embargo a un mileurista el 10% de su sueldo suponen la diferencia entre un pincho en el bar de al lado y un bocata hecho en casa o simplemente hacer dieta.


----------



## etsai (16 Nov 2010)

No se a donde vais a cenar un bocata los sabados, sinceramente, porque yo por gipuzkoa y por bizkaia me las veo y me las deseo para encontrar una mesa libre y no tener que comer en la barra porque está todo abarrotado. Me pasó hace 2 semanas y al final me tuve que ir a una bocatería del extrarradio, perdiendome medio partido de fumbol.


----------



## mc_toni (16 Nov 2010)

en mi curro llevamos un mes de noviembre identico al 2009. Trabajamos para agricultura y garden (servicios a terceros de productos fitosanitarios). Los dos ultimos meses del año son siempre muy malos. Este 2010 a partir del dia 5 de noviembre ya se igualó la facturación del 2009!!!

Desde 2008 estamos incrementando facturación aunque sea poco, pero vamos creciendo desde hce 3 años.

Cada año el planteamiento es de un -10% y la realidad es que ha incrementado un 5%. Pensamos que es mejor prepararse para lo malo y alegrarse después del crecimiento.


----------



## der_Europäer (16 Nov 2010)

DonPimpon dijo:


> En mi empresa han empezado los recortes a saco.
> 
> Para empezar, no viaja ni dios, y todo lo que se compre tiene que pasar por el visto bueno de los alemanes...
> 
> (estoy en una gran empresa aeronáutica situada al sur de Getafe)



Coño otro en EADS . Que los alemanes se obsesionen por controlar gastos no es asunto de la crisis  es que son asi. 

Por cierto, hace una semana estuve en la Königstraße de Stuttgart y las tiendas estaban hasta reventar. Habria que ver como de llenas iban las bolsas pero no me dio sensacion de crisis en ningun momento.


----------



## jorgesaurio (16 Nov 2010)

pirricos dijo:


> Oye, sin faltar, que yo soy funcionata y está la cosa muy jodida. El otro día fui a un bar a comprarme un bocata para comer y de 8 ó 10 mesas, había 2 ocupadas. Las cocineras en la barra con los 2 camareros, charlando.
> 
> Al volver, en el bar de al lado, de 14 ó 16 mesas... había 1 ocupada.
> 
> ...



Sí, se están cargando la clase media


----------



## Andrespp (16 Nov 2010)

Yo estoy amueblando mi casa, tras haber hecho una reforma.

Comercios tradicionales de muebles, electrodomesticos y decoracion: vacios a cualquier hora que entre.

Ikea, Leroy Merlin y MediaMarkt: hasta las trancas.

Y es curioso, porque en muchos casos con los descuentos que te hacen -por no hablar de las liquidaciones de articulos concretos-, los comercios tradicionales tienen precios que pueden competir con los de las grandes superficies, siendo calidad y servicio mucho mejores.


----------



## Sombra (16 Nov 2010)

Pero a todo esto, los precios no es que bajen mucho; ¿alguien ha notado que a pesar de ofertas puntuales las marcas blancas han subido precios? Es que el aceite de girasol ha subido como 0,10€ en menos de dos meses. (lo he mirado en Dia, Eroski y Mercadona)


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2010)

Andrespp dijo:


> Yo estoy amueblando mi casa, tras haber hecho una reforma.
> 
> Comercios tradicionales de muebles, electrodomesticos y decoracion: vacios a cualquier hora que entre.
> 
> ...



bueno eso de servicio y calidad ...hay cada uno tb..


----------



## Pepillo (16 Nov 2010)

sada dijo:


> la gente q tiene mucho dinero sigue gastando...



Y la que no tiene tanto, también, solo se nota el bajón en la clase obrera pura y dura. He aquí mi apreciación personal según trabajo de campo realizado el pasado viernes 12:

1.- 14:30 horas pueblo industrial en cinturón de Barcelona, restaurantes de polígono de menú a 9 euros: 30% del aforo (antes un viernes era 100%). 

2.- 22:00 horas, restaurante caro en Port Olímpic: lleno casi absoluto. 

3.- 00:00 horas, casino de Barcelona: gente haciéndose sitio a codazos en las ruletas. Mucho guiri, pero también público local a manta.

4.- 02:00 horas, baretos musicales del Port Olímpic, copas a 10 leuros: casi todos llenos y la gente con el cubata en la mano bailando felizmente con sus hamijos y hamijas.

5.- 03:30 horas, discotecas Trauma y Roxy, zona centro: cartel de aforo completo y gente en la calle haciendo cola para entrar.

Moraleja: todavía hay gente con pasta para correrse una juerguecita el viernes por Barcelona.


----------



## euriborfree (16 Nov 2010)

Sombra dijo:


> Pero a todo esto, los precios no es que bajen mucho; ¿alguien ha notado que a pesar de ofertas puntuales las marcas blancas han subido precios? Es que el aceite de girasol ha subido como 0,10€ en menos de dos meses. (lo he mirado en Dia, Eroski y Mercadona)



Y el de oliva bajando, la demanda se desplaza hacia los aceites mas economicos


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2010)

Pepillo dijo:


> Y la que no tiene tanto, también, solo se nota el bajón en la clase obrera pura y dura. He aquí mi apreciación personal según trabajo de campo realizado el pasado viernes 12:
> 
> 1.- 14:30 horas pueblo industrial en cinturón de Barcelona, restaurantes de polígono de menú a 9 euros: 30% del aforo (antes un viernes era 100%).
> 
> ...



buen trabajo, si la clase obrera es la q peor está..


----------



## lalogontzal (16 Nov 2010)

Es que el que está en crisis, está jodidio y sin futuro a medio plazo. El que no está, está mejor que nunca.

El problema es que cada vez estan/estamos más jodidos. Se están cargando la clase media. Pero no te preocupes gente con pasta seguirá habiendo.


----------



## Sombra (16 Nov 2010)

¿Gente con pasta? Me sé de un sector de la población que tienen 14 pagas, pisos pagados, y medicamentos y transporte semigratuitos. No son clase alta pero como si lo fueran.


----------



## vivaelaudi (16 Nov 2010)

Sombra dijo:


> ¿Gente con pasta? Me sé de un sector de la población que tienen 14 pagas, pisos pagados, y medicamentos y transporte semigratuitos. No son clase alta pero como si lo fueran.



cobran de media 800 leuros

pero usted se paso 20 años, con calefaccion, con 5 profesores
iba al colegio en coche y por unas aceras decentes

cuando le dolia la barriga su papa y su mama le llevaban al medico
que por supuesto le pagaban ellos

le han dejado tren, aviones, telefonos, lineas electricas,......

defienda lo que le han dejado
no volvamos a cargar contra los que han reconstruido un puto pais
que parecia el congo

y si esta en el paro, cojase azada y arado y al campo
o vayase a la puta emigracion y mande dineros para levantar el pais

que ellos ya lo hicieron


----------



## huever (16 Nov 2010)

Cuando estudiaba en la universidad (año 90) un profesor solía relatar que era increible como aumentaba la venta de productos alimenticios para animales a finales de mes; sería interesante si aquí hay alguien del gremio que contrastase este asunto. Este profesor decía que era un indicativo del nº de personas que no llegaban a final de mes. Y no es coña.


----------



## Mike Hammer (16 Nov 2010)

Me parece que ya no representa nada.
La comida de perro es más cara que la humana (las latas y similares).
Invita a pensar.


----------



## alfredo garcia (16 Nov 2010)

Ignatius dijo:


> Os voy a contar una cosa que no la he contado antes porque suena a chiste.
> Tengo un compañero, funcionario, auxiliar administrativo, sí, de los que aún no tiene trienios, soltero sin hijos (máxima retención), en definitiva, de los de 900 euros justitos netos al mes, que cuando sale de casa tira los magnetotérmicos del cuadro de luces (menos el del frigo) por si hubiera algo encendido que gastara luz. Dice que lo nota, que gasta unos euros menos en cada factura.
> Si llega a eso, imaginad lo que puede gastar este chaval. Ni en cafés, se trae de casa un actimel de esos, marca blanca.
> Y yo que me consideraba ahorrador y lonchafinista....
> ...



Intenta explicarle eso a un ¨hingueniero¨ ultra conocido mío que es de intereconomía y cía a muerte y que piensa que con su blackberry de ebay y su belstaff de imitación ya está al mismo nivel que los jefazos subnormales que le hacen trabajar 15 h al día por 1000 euros. El tío debe pensar que los funcionarios con los que lidia son unos pringaos aunque cualquier administrativo con el que trate sabrá perfectamente que todo es FACHADA y que en el fondo es un pobre hombre atrapado en un traje barato y en un audi a plazos.




huever dijo:


> Cuando estudiaba en la universidad (año 90) un profesor solía relatar que era increible como aumentaba la venta de productos alimenticios para animales a finales de mes; sería interesante si aquí hay alguien del gremio que contrastase este asunto. Este profesor decía que era un indicativo del nº de personas que no llegaban a final de mes. Y no es coña.



Eso es verdad, cualquier lata de comida para gatos vale casi igual que el peso equivalente en atún en lata o lentejas con chorizo con el agravante de que usan lo más tirado de carne y pescado.


----------



## centollito (16 Nov 2010)

*octubre malo, noviembre negro,diciembre.....*

el mes de octubre en galicia malo, pero con algo de movimiento, noviembre mas de un 50 por ciento por abajo del año pasado y el peor mes del 2010.

el mes de octubre en canarias regular, en noviembre bueno.

el mes de octubre en brasil bueno, noviembre mejor un 150 por ciento respecto al del año pasado.

la conclusiôn es obvia

españa de mal en peor.
brasil de bien a buenisimo (otimo)


----------



## BUMBUM (16 Nov 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Y el de oliva bajando, la demanda se desplaza hacia los aceites mas economicos



No, el de oliva ha subido los últimos meses bastante. Hace medio año encontrabas ofertas a dos euros; hoy en día el virgen extra más barato está sobrelos 2,5.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Nov 2010)

centollito dijo:


> brasil de bien a buenisimo (otimo)



:bla::bla::bla: eso díselo a los que viven entre favelas por los barrancos....


----------



## euriborfree (17 Nov 2010)

BUMBUM dijo:


> No, el de oliva ha subido los últimos meses bastante. Hace medio año encontrabas ofertas a dos euros; hoy en día el virgen extra más barato está sobrelos 2,5.



A 1.85 he visto hace un par de semanas, el precio mas bajo que he visto en muchos años


----------



## chaber (17 Nov 2010)

Pepillo dijo:


> 5.- 03:30 horas, discotecas Trauma y Roxy, zona centro: cartel de aforo completo y gente en la calle haciendo cola para entrar.
> 
> Moraleja: todavía hay gente con pasta para correrse una juerguecita el viernes por Barcelona.



Joder tio, vas al Trauma? :XX:


----------



## TomyJerry (17 Nov 2010)

En mi empresa, se ha notado un bajón, aunque es habitual por estas fechas. Por otro lado, los centros comerciales, estan increíblemente llenos, aparcar en la Maquinista (BCN) un sábado por la tarde es toda una odisea.


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2010)

los cc y los restaurantes pubs etc...están a tope en bcn y en todas partes, por lo menso en fin de semana


----------



## meanboy (17 Nov 2010)

El bajón de agosto siguió en septiembre, octubre y noviembre calcado al pasado año agudizando más el ingenio.
Mucha paciencia con cobros y pagos.


----------



## juananxml (17 Nov 2010)

Sector de la logística, en el que normalmente Noviembre es un mes en el que siempre estamos a tope por la cantidad de movimientos que hay de mercancías para aprovisionar las navidades.

Este año sabemos que es noviembre porque ha llegado el frío.


----------



## rmorillo (17 Nov 2010)

Ayer martes la A1 de madrid a bilabo estaba petada de camiones. Ignoro si llenos o no, ero había demasiados :S


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (17 Nov 2010)

juananxml dijo:


> Sector de la logística, en el que normalmente Noviembre es un mes en el que siempre estamos a tope por la cantidad de movimientos que hay de mercancías para aprovisionar las navidades.
> 
> Este año sabemos que es noviembre porque ha llegado el frío.



Y lo que te rondaré morena...
Cena ayer con conocidos del sector, mucho cachondeo, copas, que buena está la camarera y todas esas tonterías para al final, inevitablemente, hablar de trabajo y empezar a llegar los nubarrones. Todo el mundo intenta mantener la compostura, pero el trasfondo estaba claro para todos ( de tres empresas diferentes ): los clientes siguen comprando porque no se pueden permitir estar sin mercancía en navidades, pero las perspectivas son mas negras que los cojones de un grillo, y la frase, repetidísima a todas horas es " en enero me recoges lo que no haya vendido ¿no? " ( léase en un contexto de sonrisa forzada y tono amenazante ::
El sell out lleva siendo una mierda desde junio ( y antes no era mucho mejor ), pero es que el test adelantado que ha sido la campaña de vuelta al cole ha sido UN CAGARRO manifiesto, algo que ya pasó el año pasado, pero mucho peor. Todo esto, por mucho que se quiera esconder la cabeza, indica que las navidades van a ser de pena, y el año que viene," la cuesta de enero va a ser la del año entero "

2011, año de la recuperación ::


----------



## sarnacho (17 Nov 2010)

La semana pasada en Barcelona, el taxista que me llevó del aeropuerto al hotel me contó que los servicio habían bajado cerca del 50%, que la gente para trayectos de 4 o 5 € ya no pilla el taxi, se van a pie, bus o en metro. La alegria de llevar calderilla suelta en el bolsillo para el taxi se ha acabado.


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Nov 2010)

En mi barrio hay una pequeña tienda de alimentación, cuyo dueño se jubila y quieren liquidar y traspasar el negocio.

Lleva casi un mes sin recibir mercancia nueva, y aún le queda bastante para vaciar las estanterias. :8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Nov 2010)

¿Novedades? 
Supongo que las últimas noticias económicas estarán haciendo bajar la confianza de los consumidores. :rolleye:


----------



## Malondo (24 Nov 2010)

Esta mañana me paso a arreglar asuntos a eso de las 9 de la mañana por un centro comercial; empleadas de las tiendas hablando antes de entrar a trabajar. 

Empleada de famosa entidad bancaria "color pasion" hablando con la de la cafeteria "estoy acojonada, el otro dia oí hablando a mi director y entendi que van a cerrar la sucursal y van a poner 3 cajeros"

Empleada de tienda de ropa femenina con idem-"Es increible tía, no creo que ni me paguen este mes, el año pasado noviembre ya fue pesimo haciendo 11000€, a dia de hoy solo hemos hecho 3000"


----------



## LUCHADOR (24 Nov 2010)

El mes malo y flojo, pienso que noviembre es uno de los 7 meses que realmente se trabajan fuerte al año y está pinchando, sector metal para todos, industria, particular, construcción, decoración , mantenimientos, etc, y señores dos ,tres meses y de mi sector desaparecen otro 15 % de empresas.


----------



## Malondo (2 Dic 2010)

Refloto el hilo para que contéis experiencias directas o indirectas que conozcáis, ¿qué tal ha ido noviembre?


----------



## Vercingetorix (2 Dic 2010)

Al cierre de Noviembre se ha facturado un 6% mas que en Octubre

Teniendo en cuenta que Octubre fue bastante malo, no es como para tirar cohetes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2010)

Sector azulejero, ventas superiores a noviembre del año pasado y bastante mejor que octubre, sobretodo a nivel nacional.


----------



## pelusa (2 Dic 2010)

hola soy viajante de papeleria en el sur,las ventas de mis ctes. han sido malas de ******** con ventas muy bajas


----------



## pelusa (2 Dic 2010)

esta semana estoy por granada, la gente que entra a las tiendas , compran lo minimo,buscando articulos baratos,mis cltes. lo estan pasando mal no les llega para pagar ,estan asustados y cuando llego a verlos lo que me preguntan es como estan las ventas por otras provincias


----------



## Doctor Rosado (2 Dic 2010)

Sector relacionado con suministro de elementos para carreteras y seguridad vial.

De enero a abril, de pena, 
mayo y junio, septiembre y octubre, normalitos
julio y noviembre muy buenos (lógicamente para la que está cayendo)


----------



## Lorca83 (2 Dic 2010)

yo he pillado un par de proyectos para hacer en dos comunidades de vecinos,y tirando precios, pero aqui estamos haciendo piruetas.....2011 pinta chunguisimo, sector arquitectura.


----------



## habalasaba (3 Dic 2010)

Yo tengo una tienda-taller de enmarcación. Casi nada.
Hasta ahora aguantando ya que es un comercio con mínimo gasto (unipersonal y local en propiedad) pero es que cada vez es todo más difícil. 

Noviembre del 2009 no estuvo mal pero es que este ha sido un desastre total. 
El gremio en general está de capa caída ya desde antes de la crisis pero es que creo que de ésta no vamos a quedar ni la mitad ya que los artículos de decoración no son indispensables.

Los representantes que conozco están todos asustados. Con grandes recortes en las fábricas cada vez son menos y tienen que abarcar más territorio.
Hago trabajos para otras empresas de decoración. De una me acabo de enterar que reducen la plantilla a la mitad. Otra tenía dos locales y ahora se han instalado sólo en uno reduciendo el personal. Otra cierra este diciembre.
Todo ésto del verano a esta parte.

Antes trabajaba con alegría y ganas ya que el ser tu propio jefe es muy gratificante cuando las cosas van funcionando. 
He probado todo y nada da resultado. Ahora con esta perspectiva estoy muy desanimado y no me levantaría de la cama.

De momento voy manteniendome pero si todo sigue en esta línea llegará el día en que empiece a palmar pasta y habrá que cerrar.


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (3 Dic 2010)

Mis ventas de Noviembre, de pena, sector comercio textil. No tiene pinta de que las Navidades vayan a cambiar mucho el panorama, y mira que hace un frío de c*j*n*s.


----------



## JOF (3 Dic 2010)

Sector autoescuela:

Matriculas hechas en Noviembre del carnet B: 10

Uno de los peores meses de dicha autoescuela si no el peor.


----------



## lasoziedad (3 Dic 2010)

en mi curro hemos doblado los pedidos pero es que acabamos de estrenar la pagina, doble de visitas y doble de pedidos, pero es que hay que invertir, innovar, etc, cosa que aqui no se estila mucho...


----------



## hellas (3 Dic 2010)

Tienda en barriada de clase obrera, con ropa, decoración, etc. Con el cartel de liquidación por cierre(después de 7 años, mi novia ya no aguanta más), caja del día 1 de diciembre: 7 (siete, el que viene después del seis) euros.


----------



## Fuego azul (3 Dic 2010)

habalasaba dijo:


> Yo tengo una tienda-taller de enmarcación. Casi nada.
> Hasta ahora aguantando ya que es un comercio con mínimo gasto (unipersonal y local en propiedad) pero es que cada vez es todo más difícil.
> 
> Noviembre del 2009 no estuvo mal pero es que este ha sido un desastre total.
> ...



Lo siento por ti, o buscas una forma de impulsar las ventas o cierras, pero no hagas el tonto de mantener un negocio que no funcione


----------



## alimon (3 Dic 2010)

Sector de ese el que "las terrazas están llenas"

En noviembre un 7% menos que en octubre, lo cual suele ser normal.

La diferencia es que noviembre 2010 vs noviembre 2009: -9%

Octubre 2010 vs octubre 2009: -6%

Octubre y nov. 2009 vs octubre y nov 2008: -8%

Podeis ir haciendo sumas. Pero os va a salir el mismo resultado que a mi: que vamos de culo.


----------



## Thom son (3 Dic 2010)

Pijus Magnificus dijo:


> Mis ventas de Noviembre, de pena, sector comercio textil. No tiene pinta de que las Navidades vayan a cambiar mucho el panorama, y mira que hace un frío de c*j*n*s.




Nunca he comprado nada en un chino y menos en textil. Hoy, pasando por una calle muy concurrida (no son tontos eligiendo locales ultimamente) he visto una prenda muy aparente, un 3/4 o similar con un diseño estupendo (ya copian bien) que en el CI te lo habrían colocado por 100 leuros o así. Pues 19 leuros (estos van a acabar puenteando al impresentable del Domínguez). 

Seguimos exportando empleo. Es un círculo infernal. Para cuando nos demos cuenta estaremos fríos (tiesos) todos. Unos por listos, otros por pobres.


----------



## vyk (3 Dic 2010)

alimon dijo:


> Sector de ese el que "las terrazas están llenas"
> 
> En noviembre un 7% menos que en octubre, lo cual suele ser normal.
> 
> ...



De ese mismo. Galicia. Mal, mal, mal. Y otros negocios de la zona, según mi percepción, igual de mal.


----------



## kenny220 (3 Dic 2010)

Castilla y León. . 5% menos que el año pasado. Y eso que la mayoria de la competencia cerró. A ver las navidades, pq ya vamos al dia, lo que haces de caja al banco a pagar letras y justito.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (3 Dic 2010)

Yo ando hasta arriba, me quedo sin puente, y sin horas para sacar mas trabajo adelante.


Eso si, los pagos se retrasan , y has de adelantar S.Sociales, IVA, pagar nóminas, impuestos, etc...
Este año facturo mas que el pasado. Tambien tengo más gastos.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2010)

Cerrando....


----------



## mordoriana (3 Dic 2010)

Mallorca, comercio textil, toy de vacaciones pero mis compis han confirmado un 23% menos que en noviembre del año pasado.


----------



## sada (13 Dic 2010)

y diciembre??' REFLOTO HILO MUY INTERESANTE


----------



## euriborfree (13 Dic 2010)

sada dijo:


> y diciembre??' REFLOTO HILO MUY INTERESANTE



hay otro hilo para diciembre, deje este enterrado


----------

